
USPS Site Exposed Data on 60M Users - alphabettsy
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/11/usps-site-exposed-data-on-60-million-users/
======
will_pseudonym
Not a great month for USPS and security.

"U.S. Secret Service Warns ID Thieves are Abusing USPS’s Mail Scanning
Service"

[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/11/u-s-secret-service-
warns...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/11/u-s-secret-service-warns-id-
thieves-are-abusing-uspss-mail-scanning-service/)

